# HVLP spraying



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm wanting to buy a gravity fed HVLP gun for spraying alkyd industrial enamels. Any idea if this set up will be able to push that material through? And yes, I know it'll have to be thinned.

https://m.kmstools.com/devilbiss-startingline-paint-and-primer-hvlp-spray-gun-kit-17471

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I‘ve had good luck spraying alkyd enamels through my 4 stage Fuji. Yes, the products needed pretty extensive thinning but they seemed to hold their integrity better than heavily thinned acrylic enamels. I always tried to do the items getting sprayed (typically cabinet and entry doors) while they were lying flat - allowing for heavier coats of the thinned paint but no running. 

Also, the HVLP gravity cup guns are much easier to clean out after using alkyds than an airless is (at least IMO).


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

An Airless would be way quicker, but ya clean up a little more intense. What will you be spraying btw?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> An Airless would be way quicker, but ya clean up a little more intense. What will you be spraying btw?


An airless isn't possible 

I'll be spraying metal parts and small pieces of equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SS_painting said:


> An airless isn't possible
> 
> I'll be spraying metal parts and small pieces of equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


HVLP should work great for that.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

RH said:


> HVLP should work great for that.


It was more this specific model I was questioning. I'm not really interested in spending $500 on a machine. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SS_painting said:


> It was more this specific model I was questioning. I'm not really interested in spending $500 on a machine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Okay, can’t help you there. And $500 would still be a cheaper HVLP.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SS_painting said:


> I'm wanting to buy a gravity fed HVLP gun for spraying alkyd industrial enamels. Any idea if this set up will be able to push that material through? And yes, I know it'll have to be thinned.
> 
> https://m.kmstools.com/devilbiss-startingline-paint-and-primer-hvlp-spray-gun-kit-17471
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk



yes we thin alkyd enamel to spray hvlp turbine with xylene.


note you need a large compressor to spray with conventional guns:
"13 CFM @ 30 psi inlet"


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Those guns actually look pretty decent. 2 for $279 is fantastic. But yes, depending on your production you'll need atleast a 30 gal. air tank for low production to 60gal for high production. Or maybe you already have a tank..
Running your airhose through a wall mount moisture filter is also a good idea.
I have 2 of the 3M Accuspray guns that work great. The have interchangable tips and disposible cup liners which makes for easy cleanup.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Those guns actually look pretty decent. 2 for $279 is fantastic. But yes, depending on your production you'll need atleast a 30 gal. air tank for low production to 60gal for high production. Or maybe you already have a tank..
> Running your airhose through a wall mount moisture filter is also a good idea.
> I have 2 of the 3M Accuspray guns that work great. The have interchangable tips and disposible cup liners which makes for easy cleanup.


I'll be using this at home, and a 100+ gallon at work










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you by-passing the pressure pot? Because that would require a different setup obviously.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you by-passing the pressure pot? Because that would require a different setup obviously.


It's a possibility. That way I don't need 2 separate compressors. I also got the okay from the store that sells these guns that the double tank posted above is sufficient enough. 

Why would it require a different setup? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

SS_painting said:


> It's a possibility. That way I don't need 2 separate compressors. I also got the okay from the store that sells these guns that the double tank posted above is sufficient enough.
> 
> Why would it require a different setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


 The pressure pot unit will have a syphon hose that connects your gun to the pressure pot. The gravity fed gun unless dual purpose, feeds direct from the top of your gun. I'm not an expert in HVLP by any means, but if you have two different setups, you may need 2 different guns, unless you can get one that excepts gravity fed or syphon.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> The pressure pot unit will have a syphon hose that connects your gun to the pressure pot. The gravity fed gun unless dual purpose, feeds direct from the top of your gun. I'm not an expert in HVLP by any means, but if you have two different setups, you may need 2 different guns, unless you can get one that excepts gravity fed or syphon.


That's correct, it does. However I can bypass the pressure pot by not connecting to it. Going directly from the compressor to the gun. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

